# Water Proof Liminate Vinyl Floor



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Good evening all. I'm looking to do a mini renovation on our bathroom and I'm looking at fitting waterproof Liminate vinyl floor. Never used the stuff before and there seem to be loads out there. Some just click and lock others are glue and click. I'm after something that looks good, easy to fit, won't be too slippy when wet and must be waterproof. Any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

This is the type of flooring Housing Association and Hospitals lay in bathrooms and wet rooms.
It's also used in changing rooms.

I have similar in my bathroom, nothing special nor luxurious but it looks good and been down for at least 13 years & is still looking as good as new; very durable and ok under bare foot;

It"s approx 5mm thick, available on a roll and laid on adhesive.
Depending on the width required, it's meant to be joined by a rather obvious weld.

Mine has traditional wood skirting boards but it's normally fitted with a skirting coving, especially in wet rooms etc.

https://www.polyflor.com/jh/products.nsf/products!open&family=saf&prodcode=FXSC221

A wood effect, which is available in vinyl planks:
https://www.polyflor.com/jh/products.nsf/products!open&family=saf&prodcode=fmiwr62

Also, a variant that doesn't require it be laid on adhesive:
https://www.polyflor.com/exponasimplay

And also from Altro Flooring:
https://www.altro.co.uk/Altro-Wood-Safety


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Howden’s do a nice range, no glue needed and comes with foam back as well


----------

